# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  أفضل مستحضرات التجميل و العناية بالبشرة**** عن تجربة *****ياريت الكل يشارك

## كوكو

[type=886647]اهلا بيكم يا بنات .. جاءت لي فكرة أن كل واحدة فينا أكيد أكيد بتستخدم مستحضرات تجميل و عناية بالبشرة و الجسم.. بعد تجارب .. الى كان سئ و رمته   و إلى ناجح و أستمرت على استخدامه   .. سواء ماركات عالمية أو محلية جيدة بس المهم المنتج يكون نتائجة جيدة و آمن علينا ليس له آثار جانبية .

OK       

أطلب من كل واحدة تكتب المنتجات المسخدمة بالترتيب الآتي حتى ما نتوه من بعض 

كريم ترطيب الوجه:

كريم ترطيب الجسم أو اللوشن:

كريم ترطيب القدمين و الركب و الكوع(الأماكن شديدة الخشونة):

كريم الأساس:

بودرة الوجه:

ظل العيون(الأيشاد):

قلم الكحل:

الايلينير:

الماسكرا:

ظل الخدود أو أحمر الخدود :

تحديد الشفاه:

قلم الشفاه أو الروج:

و ممكن نكتب أكثر من منتج في كل نوع.
يا ريت نتعاون حتى تعم الفائدة[/type]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بتجنن  :SnipeR (21):

----------

